# Use Gi Bill in Subic Area



## CajRetire (Jun 18, 2013)

I am retiring from the US military soon and planning to pack up and move to the Subic area or Manila to attend college using my Post 9/11 Gi Bill. 

I have been to the Philippines a few times during my time in the service and would love to move there.

Any thoughts or anyone can assist with finding the right school? I would perfer Subic/Olongapo area?

I am not married to Filipina or plan to anytime soon, but def not against it!! I love the culture there and the retired military community in the Subic area.

Help a retiring Marine out, so I can make this move.

Thanks


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

CajRetire,

check out this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...using-allowance-manila-higher-than-subic.html

From what I have seen, I am not impressed with the "colleges" in the Subic area. My wife goes to a college in the Freeport and it's all haphazard about scheduling for one. Cost is cheap 25-30,000p/semester.

I haven't used my GI Bill but have heard nightmares from other veterans in the States trying to get reimbursed by it. I would check with your Transition Assistance people there in the states before you are retired. Get a list of approved/accredited schools and go from there.

If you choose to live in the freeport;

I have seen advertisements for one bedroom studios at 6000p/mo and houses from 30,000 up to 55,000p/mo. I also recommend getting a vehicle as the freeport is quite expansive and the public transportation is hassle.

best of luck!


----------



## CajRetire (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jon, I will do more research. I could def work with a studio for 6000. Excited and can't wait to make the move! 

I am looking at Manila as well to go to school for a bit, however i am hoping to hang my hat in Subic for good at some point. So that is why I want to go to school there.

Anyway thanks and I will read through the forum, as I noticed quite a few questions i had are being answered in here.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The place that I was referring to is Crown Peak. It has a hotel and extended stay/apartments.


----------



## CajRetire (Jun 18, 2013)

i think i was looking at those studios the other day online... but there was a 3 bedroom place that i liked for 30K month. I don't need a 3 bedroom, but i will take a look.

Just read through that GI Bill thread you posted. Good info in there and yea that is what i read about on the VA site. There are plenty schools there in Subic area that are accredited. I emailed like 5 of them but no responses, that was about 1 1/2 months ago.

Anyway, I am going to fly there in Sep or Oct for a couple weeks to make arrangements for my future move in Dec or Jan.

Things on my list are:
- #1 is join the local retiree organization (NRA?)
- Find a school in Subic area to enroll in (not a big priority, just want to get a couple more courses complete, plus might as well use my GI BILL and get extra cashflow)
- Open a bank account there (i've read a bunch of threads on this and this is a priority as I plan to play online poker while i am there)
- Find a place to move into when I make the final move (put down a few months rent on a studio or apartment)
- Look for a vehicle


Anything important that i am missing, again I have time and I want to make this as smooth as possible.

Thanks


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

FRA - Fleet Retirement Association Fleet Reserve Association is up in San Antonio Zambales. About a 1 hour drive north of the Freeport. Good place to have a beer and meet up with some expats. Most members live up in that area.

Another thing to look at is the RAO - Retirement Activities Office Retired Activities Office (RAO) Subic Bay, Philippines for $60 annually, you get a FPO mail box. You can receive letter/magazine mail up to 14oz. You can also send snail mail within the same limitations. You can receive unboxed check books too.

Bring at least $500 cash to open your bank account. That way you can deposit personal checks for cash from your stateside bank.

Invest in some kind of VOIP phone (Skype or Magic Jack). A stateside number will be good for contacting the VA, family and listing a US Number against your credit card(s).

Notify your bank(s) that you will be in the Philippines and need to ensure that they won't lock your Credit Card/online banking down when accessed or making a purchase.

If you have a NFCU account, keep it. It helps out when making purchases if the seller/buyer both have. You can make an internal stateside bank transfer between members within 24 hours. Also, I have never had an issue using my NFCU Visa Card here.

Set up online banking with all of your stateside accounts and go paperless with everything that you can..

College semesters just started this week. They are slow and unorganized. You may get a response soon...


----------



## CajRetire (Jun 18, 2013)

Again, thanks Jon for all the advice/help.

Def going to join the RAO and the FRA

I'm GTG with Skype and Magic Jack as i lived in Japan for over 7 years before.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not a problem, if you can afford it, bring $9900 with you for the opportunistic buys that can be had (for a vehicle) or deposit/initial payment on your residence.

Look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph.../134759-12-month-home-lease-2.html#post981160 on some ideas on how to negotiate your rental agreement.

When you open your bank account, be mindful of the SBAR CUMULATIVE limit of $10,000 overseas.


----------

